# هل ممكن تتجوزى من غير شبكة؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*بنات: هنتجوز من غير شبكة! 
​
شيرين فرغلي 

"أنا مش عايزة شبكة.. كفاية دبلة وخاتم"، أصبح ذلك حال كثير من الفتيات خاصة بعد الارتفاع الجنوني في أسعار الذهب في الفترة الأخيرة، بعدما تخطى سعر الجرام منه 300 جنيه، مما جعل فكرة شراء الشبكة حلما من الأحلام!.
وأمام ذلك عزف الكثير من الشباب عن الإقدام على خطوة الزواج، حيث إن تكلفة الدبلة والخاتم فقط قد تصل إلي 5 آلاف جنيه، ولكي يتم شراء شبكة "بسيطة" يحتاجون إلى ما لا يقل عن 15 ألف جنيه.
وعلى ضوء ذلك ظهرت العديد من الجروبات على "الفيس بوك" التي تطالب بالاستغناء عن الشبكة والاكتفاء بالدبلة والخاتم كنوع من أنواع التسهيلات للشباب، منها جروب "مش معايا غير دبلتين تتجوزني؟"، و"الشعب يريد إلغاء الشبكة"و"الارتباط عندي يا دبلة في اليمين يا دبلة في الشمال.. غير كدا اسمه استهبال".
(الوفد) تحدثت مع مجموعة من الفتيات المخطوبات حديثا، واللائي تنازلن بالفعل عن شراء الشبكة بموافقة أهلهن..
دبلة وتوينز فقط
تقول منار علي، 24 سنة: "اتفقت مع خطيبي على أن أكتفي بشراء دبلة وتوينز فقط بدلا من الشبكة، وذلك بسبب الارتفاع الكبير في أسعار الذهب، حيث إنه في حالة شراء شبكة سنحتاج إلى مبلغ لا يقل عن 15 ألف جنيه وذلك لشراء شبكة تعتبر رمزية، ولذلك قررنا استغلال هذا المبلغ في تشطيب الشقة في محاولة لاختصار الوقت اللازم لإتمام الزواج".
وتضيف: "بالطبع وجدت صعوبة بالغة في أول الأمر لإقناع والدي ووالدتي بهذه الفكرة، حيث إن فكرة الشبكة لديهم تعتبر من أساسيات العادات والتقاليد والتي أرى أنه يجب التخلي عنها..، وفي النهاية وبعد محاولات كثيرة نجحت في إقناعهم بأنه توجد أشياء أخرى أهم من الشبكة وأكثر أولوية منها مثل الشقة التي تحتاج إلى الكثير من أجل تشطيبها وفرشها".
والداي يتقيا الله
وترى إنجى حسن، 25 سنة، أن الشبكة من المفترض أنها مجرد هدية من العريس وليس أكثر، وبالتالي من الممكن الاستغناء عنها في حالة عدم مقدرته على شرائها، تضيف: "لكن للأسف يوجد الكثير من الأهالي يبالغون في الشبكة باعتبار أن قيمة الشبكة لابد أن تكون مساوية لقيمة العروسة، أي كلما زادت قيمة الشبكة زادت قيمة العروسة في نظر العريس".
تكمل: "الحمد الله أنه رزقني بوالدين يتقوا الله في طلباتهم، ويقدروا الظروف المادية، حيث تم الاتفاق مع خطيبي على أن تكون الشبكة مجرد دبلة وخاتم لكي نستطيع شراء باقي احتياجينا، وأجمعنا على هذا الرأي بل شجعني عليه والدي، وذلك على عكس ما يحدث مع كثير من صديقاتي التي تتوقف زيجاتهم على قيمة الشبكة التي يقدمها العريس".
"الشقة أهم"
وتحكي ولاء وجدي، 22 سنة: "ندما خيرّني خطيبي ما بين شراء شبكة كاملة أو دفع مقدم شقة في الوقت الحالي بدلا من تأجيل هذه الخطوة إلى أن يستطيع تكوين هذا المبلغ مرة أخرى؛ فضلت الاكتفاء بشراء دبلة وخاتم وتوفير الباقي لدفع مقدم الشقة، والتي أعتبرها أهم بكثير من الشبكة، وذلك لأنه من الممكن أن يعوضني عنها في المستقبل، ولكن الشقة تعتبر أهم خطوة خاصة وأنني سأعيش فيها باقي عمري".
وتضيف: "تعرضت لكثير من الانتقادات بسبب تنازلي عن شراء شبكة، ولكنني لم أهتم، لأن من المستحيل أن ترضى كل الناس أو تتوقف عن الكلام في أي حال من الأحوال، وبالفعل صممت على رأيي وقمنا بدفع مقدم الشقة، والآن أشعر بارتياح كبير لأننا تخلصنا من أهم عقبة في الجواز، ووفرنا الكثير من الوقت الذي كان سيضيع في تكوين هذه الأموال لدفع المقدم".
...
وأنتِ.. هل يمكنك الاستغناء عن الشبكة؟






الوفد*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا هتجوز من غير عريس :smile02*


----------



## zezza (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*حسب امكانيات العريس 
ربنا موسع عليه ...يبقى بلاش بخل و تهرب 
اما لو كانت الامكانيات محدودة فلازم اخلى عندى دم . مش كفاية عليه الشقة و مصاريفها 
بعدين جاب كتير اهه فى الاخر ليه جاب قليل برضه ليه ..ما احنا الاتنين هنبقى جسد واحد ورورح واحدة و اكيد الجيب هيبقى واحد *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

وايه المشكله يعني
اكيد لما ربنا يسهلها معاه هيعوضني
حتي لو مش عوضني عنها
المهم والاهم في الموضوع كله انه يكون شخص جدير بالمسئوليه
ورجل بمعني الكلمه وبيحبني
ودا نادر جدا في الزمن دا
ويابختها اللي تلاقي رجل يحمل معني الرجوله الحقيقه
دا يكون ربنا بيحبها بجد


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هى الشبكه حاليا عبء على العريس

لو ظروفه متسمحش  فعلا 

وفى بنات كتير بترفضها لان سعرها ممكن يساعد فى الشقه او العفش ومصاريف الفرح 

وبعد كده ربنا يسهله ويعوضها بعد الجواز 

موضوع مهم جدااااااا ويستاهل اجمل تقييم 

متابعه الردود

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا للمرور الرائع من الأعضاء
والتقييم الغالى من مشرفة المنتدى كاندى.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 سبتمبر 2011)

المشكلة فى كل شىء الشبكة والشقة والعمل والغلاء الرب يلطف بالشباب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*أحلى شئ البتوليه .*​


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طبعا ممكن استغنى لو مش فى مقدرته
انا عموما بفضل خاتم احلى من الدبلة كمان


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش عارفه بالظبط بس اكيد هتساهل جدا علشان الامور تمشى وبعدين انا لسه صغيره على المواضيع دى هههههههههههههههههههه ولسه مخلصتش جامعه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*للأسف قليلون من يوافقون على هذا

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا والمهم*​


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اكـــــــــــــــــــــــيد
و مش بس الشبكة و بس فيه حاجات كتير اووووووووى ممكن الاستعناء عنها
زى الدباديب و الرحلات عشان العيلتين يتعرفوا على بعص _ما يتعرفوا على بعض في البيت _
و الشقة ال 5 اوض و ريسبشن في البداية و في كل العالم بيبتدوا بشقة صغير ة جدا اوضة و ريسبشن و كل ما احتياجتهم تكتر بيتقلوا لشقة اكبر _بس هنقول ايه مش من مستوانا الناس دى_
و رسوم الكنيسة اللي بتبقى نسبة من ثمن الشبكة المفروض تتلغى _ده غير مصاريف حجز الاكليل _
اى حاجة ممكن نستغنى عنها لازم نستغنى عنها في الوقت الحالى و فيما بعد​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2011)

yousteka قال:


> اكـــــــــــــــــــــــيد
> و مش بس الشبكة و بس فيه حاجات كتير اووووووووى ممكن الاستعناء عنها
> ​



*طبعاااااااااا يايوستيكا ممكن الاستغناء عنه هو شخصيا :smile02:smile02:smile02
برخم بس 
*


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وايه المشكله يعني
> اكيد لما ربنا يسهلها معاه هيعوضني
> حتي لو مش عوضني عنها
> المهم والاهم في الموضوع كله انه يكون شخص جدير بالمسئوليه
> ...


كلام مميز جدا جوسبل
بس ممكن تكون فى الاهل مش العروسة
ازاى بنتهم تتجوز من غير شبكة
وممكن العريس برضة مش يرضى انة يرتبط غير لما يجيب شبكة لعروستة ههههه
فكرة غير معتادة فى مجتمعنا انة الارتباط يتم من غير شبكة
اللى يحصل انة مش يحصل مغالاة او يتمسكوا بشىء معين  دى ماشى
لكن مش يكون فية شبكة معتقدش انة ينفع
الطرفين مش هايوفقوا هههههه


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد كامل إحترامي للموضوع و لأراء الأخوة ، 

أسمحلي لي رأئ شخصي (( بدون إتضاع مش هيكون موجود أساساً عند الفعل ، مش هقبل مساعدة حد )) ..

أخواتنا البنات اللي عايزين يرتبطوا من غير شبكة ، براحتهم يوفروا ، لكن دا مش حل ، 

ليه التنازل عن الشبكة مش حل ؟؟ 

*أولاً* : الشبكة من حيث الجانب المادي تمثل غربلة للشباب و جديته علي إتمام الموضوع ، 

لكن من غير شبكة الموضوع هيسهل ، هيبئا كل من هب و دب تلائيه يتقدم و مبتسم ع الحياة ..

*ثانياً* : الشبكة من حيث الجانب المعنوي تعتبر دليل قوي علي فكرة العطاء تحت أقصي الظروف 

دا لو الشاب عاوز البنت أساساً ، فهيحاول فعلاً ،

لو الشاب هيستتر تحت وطأة سوء الظروف ، يبئا يعد في بيتهم و ميطلبش الحاجة اللي مش أدها ،

شخصياً لو ممعييش مش هفتح بوئي و في حلول شخصية بديلة للموضوع ككل ، بنات الناس مش لعبة هجرب فيهم  ..

*ثالثاً* : الأخوة المسيحيين بيقولوا هنبئا جسد واحد و الكلام دا ، كلام يحترم ، بدل ما البنت تتنازل عن 

بند مهم هيساعدها في أكتشاف معدن العريس بالعطاء (( حتي لو قالت أنا عارفاه كويس )) عايزة 

تساعده يبئا تشترك معاه بتجميع تمنها مش تتنازل و بعد كدا نعيط ،

*خلي بالكم* : في شباب بيكونوا ولاد 60 *70 بياخدوا الشبكة من مراتتهم بعد الجواز تحت بند أنها

هتساعده بمشروع و هيعوضها ، كل دا نصب ، ياما في الجراب يا حاوي ، اللي مش مصدق هو حر يشيل ..

طبعاً في أراء هتقول " يووووووووووه هي مش حياة شركة ؟؟ و يعملولك البحر زبادي "

رأيئ بإختصار : هي حياة شركة أة ، لكن ،  في بند و لو 1 % خسارة للمشروع لو رأس مال المشروع 

هيبئا الشبكة يبئا البيت و الولاد بئوا ع الحديدة ، و هتبدأ المشاكل .. 

==

بعدين البنات بالمقالة بيقولوا أنهم متكفيين بدبلة و خاتم ، هنهزر ، أيه الجديد في كدا ؟؟ !!

أخر شبكة شوفتها قدام عيني كانت عبارة عن " دبلة و خاتم و محبس " الخاتم لوحده بـــ 35 ألف ،

يبئا فين التوفير في كدا ؟؟ !! 

==

بعدين بما إن الشباب مش مقضي نفسه ، عايز يرتبط أزاي ؟؟ 

مستعجل علي أيه ؟؟ ، يعني هو هيعدي المانش !! 

==

فكرة التنازل بالمجتمع الشرقي فكرة فاشلة ، لأنها بتقدم تسهيل ممكن يترجم بشكل خطأ ..

==

اللي عايز يجرب هو حر ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اختي لسه متجوزه من شهر كده واستغنت عنها 
عاادي اوي
كل واحد ورغبتو  وع حسب تفاهم الزوجين
ولا شبكه هتفرح  ولا هتاكلهم ولا هتدخل السعاده بيتهمممم
مجرد تقاليد تهلك الراجل وتطفش العريس ههههه
ميرسي للموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هى اصلا الشبكه ايه لزمتها مش بتتلبس اصلا انا مش بفضل غير الدبلتين وتوينز


----------



## yousteka (16 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعاااااااااا يايوستيكا ممكن الاستغناء عنه هو شخصيا :smile02:smile02:smile02
> برخم بس
> *




كان نفسي اقول كدة
​


----------

